
The Perfect Weapon: How Russian Cyberpower Invaded the U.S - acdanger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/13/us/politics/russia-hack-election-dnc.html?_r=0
======
MrZongle2
If Russian hacking is really the threat that it has been made out to be in the
last few weeks, the question the media should be asking is: why did the U.S.
Government do so little to counter it for so many years?

Oh, wait, that would potentially point the finger in the wrong direction. The
narrative is supposed to be "illegitimate president", right?

------
douche
Man, is the Times trying their hardest to grind that axe...

